# Install FreeBSD on SmartPhone HERO H7000 (china copy HTC HD 7)



## valsorym (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I bought China SmartPhone HERO H7000. 

It has a Os Android 2.2.  This OS is very slow. (
This phone has a:
  + Processor MediaTek MTK6516 460MHz +280 MHz, 
  + RAM 256 Mb, 
  + ROM 512 Mb, 
  + miniSd card (I use SD 8Gb).

I decided to change the OS - and killed the phone. I have not made a backup of the firmware. 

To iron is not lost (the phone 2 days - a new phone) I decided to experiment. The essence of experimentation - to put another  OS on this device. I chose FreeBSD.

The actual question: does anyone see where some articles on installing FreeBSD on a PDA? Maybe someone has experience with this?

Yes, I know that FreeBSD is not for this. Yes, I know that this will not work: WiFi, WebCam and others. But it is interesting to me.

Can I put NetBSD on it? Its developers claim that it will work anywhere.


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't buy some Chinese imitations of modern smartphones. They're really bad in comparison to the ones made by HTC, Apple, or Samsung.
As for changing the OS, first decide what you want to install. I doubt though that FreeBSD will work on it. ARM isn't Tier 1 platform. But you can try with NetBSD, although the touchscreen will probably not work out-of-the-box and you'll have to install drivers (if NetBSD has drivers for touchscreens). Does this phone have USB host? If it does, just plug USB keyboard to it, and install everything. If it doesn't, you can buy SDIO USB host, and try that. If that's also not possible, then I believe that even if you manage to install NetBSD on it, you won't be able to do anything with it.


----------



## valsorym (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## valsorym (Sep 24, 2011)

The idea of installing FreeBSD on a communicator, has fallen off.
How I was not looking, FreeBSD has no tools to work with a touchscreen.
It does not give the opportunity to work with him.


----------

